# Fox Float X may be the new air shock of choice for Super Clydes.



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Just received my Float X for my new Transition Spur. To get 30% sag I have pressure set to almost 50lbs below body weight. Runs at such lower pressures than other shocks, it kinda reminds me the pressures I ran on my Marzocchi Roco Air TST that I ran on my Trek Scratch Air a long time ago. Now I just have to see if it performs.


----------



## REL1203 (Aug 16, 2021)

Awesome looking bike!!!! Report back on results... is teh 30% sag what Fox, or Transition, recommends?


----------



## ttengineer (Jun 7, 2012)

This is replacing the DPX2 correct?

What shock and pressure were you running prior to the new float X? Do you know your leverage ratio or your stroke length and travel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

ttengineer said:


> This is replacing the DPX2 correct?
> 
> What shock and pressure were you running prior to the new float X? Do you know your leverage ratio or your stroke length and travel?
> 
> ...


In the Fox spectrum, yes it’s replacing the DPX2 in their lineup.

The Spur came stock with the DPS shock. For folks over 190 lbs, I wasn’t impressed with the DPS and replaced it on two separate bikes. My first ride with the new Float X on my Inis Mojo 4 will be tomorrow in Sedona. 😍


----------



## 1track-mind (Feb 14, 2018)

I wish they made this shock in more of a size range... I need a 205 x 65mm.

I'm also looking to replace a Float DPS, which for me at 220lb kitted, works OK for me but gets a little overwhelmed it seems in sustained high speed chunk, which makes up a substantial % of my riding.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

REL1203 said:


> Awesome looking bike!!!! Report back on results... is teh 30% sag what Fox, or Transition, recommends?


Transition recommends 25-35% sag depending on how you want the bike to feel. Figured I’d start in the middle….and it's what all my bikes are set at.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

ttengineer said:


> This is replacing the DPX2 correct?
> 
> What shock and pressure were you running prior to the new float X? Do you know your leverage ratio or your stroke length and travel?
> 
> ...


I’m currently in one of my tubby phases so weigh has ballooned to 340 for the moment…. My X01 Spur came with RS SidLuxe in the rear/Sid Ultimate 120mm up front. A lot of riders and the shop I bought from had said it ran close to Bodyweight to get sag…sidluxe max pressure is only 325psi so at 325, & me at 340 sag was 35% still within range for Transition but nowhere near the support I’d need. Float X I was able to get 30% sag at 295psi which is pretty incredible. I ordered a spacer kit so I can play around with progression a bit. Gonna try and get a ride in this afternoon…for a maiden voyage. A good climb and the descent is really choppy. Trail is dried out clay so it’s REALLY chattery at high speed…will shake the bone marrow out of you if ur suspension isn’t set right. The fox 34 Grip2 feels like the damper is fairly light so I definitely had to use compression to get the fork to feel comparable moving through travel as my 36/38’s feel in the parking lot testing I’ve done. We shall side as I get some miles on her. I think the Float X will be great, but still may drop the travel of my 36 if the 34 can’t keep up.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Ive been telling ppl about this shock like crazy. I have one going in my 22 Hightower that should be finished this week I hope. Great to hear the psi/sag #s are legit! Now let’s hope it rides just as good.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Brules said:


> Ive been telling ppl about this shock like crazy. I have one going in my 22 Hightower that should be finished this week I hope. Great to hear the psi/sag #s are legit! Now let’s hope it rides just as good.


I only have one ride on mine (in Sedona though on some legitimate chunk) and while I still have a tweak or two left to make (I’m NOT the tinkering type), this might be the best Fox rear shock I’ve ever owned…and I have the X2 on another bike.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

😮


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

1track-mind said:


> I wish they made this shock in more of a size range... I need a 205 x 65mm.
> 
> I'm also looking to replace a Float DPS, which for me at 220lb kitted, works OK for me but gets a little overwhelmed it seems in sustained high speed chunk, which makes up a substantial % of my riding.


I’d be willing to bet the trunnion 205x62.5 can have a spacer removed to be 65mm stroke since they make a 230x65


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

socalrider77 said:


> I’d be willing to bet the trunnion 205x62.5 can have a spacer removed to be 65mm stroke since they make a 230x65
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All Fox metric shocks have variable strokes thru the use of internal spacers.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Dropped another 10psi so I'm at 15% *below* body weight on the Float X and I think I found the sweet spot. Sooooo good.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Wow. That’s nuts! My HT should be done this week I hope if it got wrapped this weekend. I’m 6’ 285, I’ll post PSI once we get it set and report back.


----------



## 1track-mind (Feb 14, 2018)

I confirmed with Fox that the travel spacers on the Float X are accessible for removal simply by removing the air can. simple process and no rebleed necessary. If only the X2 were so simple...


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

1track-mind said:


> I confirmed with Fox that the travel spacers on the Float X are accessible for removal simply by removing the air can. simple process and no rebleed necessary. If only the X2 were so simple...


Are you talking about Volume spacers or Travel? I thought Fox travel spacers were alloy and either cut out by dremel, or removed by taking apart shock. I know on DPX2/DPS the stroke reducing travel spacer had to be cut out. Volume spacers on the other hand just click into place on inner shaft after removing air can.


----------



## 1track-mind (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm talking about travel spacers. It's a new design for the Float X to make the travel spacers easily removable. they are split to be easily removable from the shaft. Accessible by removing air can.

Check out the schematic of the spacer design:


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

That's a lot more sensible than the X2 then.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

So travel and volume spacers are BOTH adjustable from air can with no re-bleed???? That’s freaking awesome!


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

1track-mind said:


> I'm talking about travel spacers. It's a new design for the Float X to make the travel spacers easily removable. they are split to be easily removable from the shaft. Accessible by removing air can.
> 
> Check out the schematic of the spacer design:
> View attachment 1953223


Thanks for the info, that's good information to know, and a much better design.


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

How do you know if a shock have the travel spacers installed or not? Ie if I get a 190x50, which way can it be modified? 190x42.5 or 190x157.5 ?


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

k2rider1964 said:


> Dropped another 10psi so I'm at 15% *below* body weight on the Float X and I think I found the sweet spot. Sooooo good.


I'm at 10% BELOW and it's definitely the sweet spot. It's taken just over 2 months to finally get it just right, but most people have talked to seem to be close to that too (if they're the type to dial it in). It's really ashame so many people ride with this shock and don't take the time to learn how to use it. I don't have a ton to compare it too, but it feels so perfect. Initially regretted not going coil but now that I understand the settings I wouldn't consider any other shock. Fox really did a phenomenal job with this one.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Trond said:


> How do you know if a shock have the travel spacers installed or not? Ie if I get a 190x50, which way can it be modified? 190x42.5 or 190x157.5 ?


190x45 is a metric shock w/ 45mm stroke being the longest. 190x50mm is actually a standard imperial 7.5"x2.0" Shock which is a different chassis. Float X only comes in Metric sizing. so there is no 190x50. There is a 190x50 in DPX2's or DPS


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

BigJZ74 said:


> 190x45 is a metric shock w/ 45mm stroke being the longest. 190x50mm is actually a standard imperial 7.5"x2.0" Shock which is a different chassis. Float X only comes in Metric sizing. so there is no 190x50. There is a 190x50 in DPX2's or DPS


It was just an example of a size just to understand wether they can be reduced or increased in travel. So I guess they can be reduced only?

Float x comes in these metric sizes for standard mount, so they can all be reduced by 7.5mm and keep their e2e?


190 x 45
210 x 50
210 x 52.5
210 x 55
230 x 57.5
230 x 60
230 x 65


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Trond said:


> It was just an example of a size just to understand wether they can be reduced or increased in travel. So I guess they can be reduced only?
> 
> Float x comes in these metric sizes for standard mount, so they can all be reduced by 7.5mm and keep their e2e?
> 
> ...


They can only be reduced if you have a full length version. 190x45 / 210x55 / 230x65


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

Cool, thanks


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

How is the rebound control on this shock? On the DPX2 it wasn't that great, specially at higher PSI.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

matadorCE said:


> How is the rebound control on this shock? On the DPX2 it wasn't that great, specially at higher PSI.


What was ur issue w rebound?


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

BigJZ74 said:


> What was ur issue w rebound?


Umm, it didn't work well. Trying to balance not getting bucked on a jump versus not slowing down the shock too much on low speed stuff has been a challenge.


----------



## Capy (Oct 22, 2021)

Just received mine, not ridden yet  but your comments are pretty encouraging !

30% sag on a 2021 Commencal Meta TR seems to be my weight (190lbs ish geared)


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

Capy said:


> Just received mine, not ridden yet  but your comments are pretty encouraging !
> 
> 30% sag on a 2021 Commencal Meta TR seems to be my weight (190lbs ish geared)


My best friend got the Meta TR in July ... Just texted him but I think he's at 20% ... I'll report back but he's about 6'1 200lbs so you guys are similar. He's still tinkering with it though, and he's got way more bike than he needs (don't we all)! I say that meaning he's not clearing any 20ft gaps or 10ft drops. Pretty much sticks to intermediate flow trails so might not be an apples to apples comparison.

Update: just texted me back as I'm typing this. He's at 25% and he's 6'2 205lbs. 










That's mine. I'm at 10% (I'm 5'6 150lbs and hit everything in sight ... usually unsuccessfully!!)


----------



## Capy (Oct 22, 2021)

2021Mach6 said:


> My best friend got the Meta TR in July ... Just texted him but I think he's at 20% ... I'll report back but he's about 6'1 200lbs so you guys are similar. He's still tinkering with it though, and he's got way more bike than he needs (don't we all)! I say that meaning he's not clearing any 20ft gaps or 10ft drops. Pretty much sticks to intermediate flow trails so might not be an apples to apples comparison.
> 
> Update: just texted me back as I'm typing this. He's at 25% and he's 6'2 205lbs.
> 
> ...


By curiosity, which pressure does your friend has for this setting?


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

BigJZ74 said:


> What was ur issue w rebound?


The range needed for rebound on the DPX2 is limited, and has implications on compression due to its inherent design. As an example I am 0 clicks out from closed on my Switchblade to not get bucked, and that’s at 250psi (I am 185lbs). Compression suffers and the shock feels jammed. One click out and it’s instantly better, but bucks me. 

Having ridden many different shocks, plus several custom tuned ones I feel the DPX2 is seriously lacking when at the extremes of its range.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Anyone get any ride time yet on their Float X?


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Brules said:


> Anyone get any ride time yet on their Float X?


I've got one ride in on an XC loop, w/ one high speed descent which is a half mile of repetitive 2" cracks and ruts that can rattle the hell out of you at 20-25+ mph. Float X felt really composed on my Transition Spur and kept traction as opposed to skipping around. Climbing was efficient with zero pedal bob, I don't think i'll ever need the climb switch on my Spur. The Fox 34 wasn't as composed but I had too much low speed. Once the rain stops i'll get some better rides in. ,


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

I was checking out the 2022 Yeti setup program and all the 2022 Yeti's that used to run the DPX2 (SB 130/140) now run the Float X.....Superclyde's can run the Float X w/ a total weight (BW+Gear) up to 340lbs and get near max pressures on the shock.. On the older DPX2's Total Rider weights maxed at around 285lbs w/ max shock pressures


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Asking generally: do you all think the Float X is a good enough shock that it may influence your choice of frame?

I'm about 280, and I'm building up a Banshee Phantom with a DPX2, and get it in a few weeks.

I only found out about the Float X after the bike was well under way, and to my dismay, it doesn't fit the Phantom. The shortest stroke the Float X comes in for a trunnion is 185x52.5, and the Phantom requires 185x50.

Now, I test rode a Phantom with the Fox DPX2 on it, and it felt fine in the parking lot test - way more support for 'get on the pedals and stomp' than my Jeffsy. But, after reading up some more, I'm learning the DPX2 can be problematic for heavier riders. The Phantom has a low leverage ratio (2.65-2.25), so I'm hoping it'll work out. Should I be concerned?

Worst case scenario, I throw everything I have now on a Prime and eat the Phantom frame resale.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

schnee said:


> Asking generally: do you all think the Float X is a good enough shock that it may influence your choice of frame?
> 
> I'm about 280, and I'm building up a Banshee Phantom with a DPX2, and get it in a few weeks.
> 
> ...


Probably not. I've ran the DPX2 on my Orbea Rallon, and Evil Wreckoning V3 without issue at a much heavier body weight, but it all depends on the frame. Frames that run on lower pressures which the Banshee more than likely does if it has a low lev ratio, you should be fine. The Float X because it runs on lower psi compared to the dpx2 would open up the possibility of running higher leverage ratio frames to heavier riders. For instance an IBIS that runs a DPX2 at 350psi for a 260lb rider might let a 300lb rider ride the same frame at 350psi with a Float X.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

schnee said:


> Asking generally: do you all think the Float X is a good enough shock that it may influence your choice of frame?
> 
> I'm about 280, and I'm building up a Banshee Phantom with a DPX2, and get it in a few weeks.
> 
> ...


You should be able to throw in a 2.5mm stroke spacer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

@BigJZ74 @socalrider77 

Excellent, thank you.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

schnee said:


> @BigJZ74 @socalrider77
> 
> Excellent, thank you.


Just like socalrider77 mentioned, you can add a spacer to adj travel...... and if you read post #17 in this thread you'll see that the new float X has travel adjustments that you can change without shock disassembly, only air access needed. _You may still be ok with the dpx2, but X is a great option._


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

What did Ghandi say? 'What you do won't matter at all, but you still have to do it.'

I emailed Fox sales, pointed them to this thread, and said 'expand available stroke lengths for Float X for us Clydes plz, kthx'


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

BigJZ74 said:


> Just like socalrider77 mentioned, you can add a spacer to adj travel...... and if you read post #17 in this thread you'll see that the new float X has travel adjustments that you cab change without shock disassembly, only air access needed. _You may still be ok with the dpx2, but X is a great option._


Float X won't fit on a Banshee Phantom. 2.5mm too long. 

(Edit, I'm wrong, look below.)


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

I imagine they will be releasing it in more sizes over the next year I hope. Seems like the ultimate fat guy shock so it should be popular enough to increase its fitment options.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

schnee said:


> Float X won't fit on a Banshee Phantom. 2.5mm too long.


52.5 is stroke, 185 is the E2E measurement. 185x50 and 185x52.5 are the same length shock but one has 2.5mm more travel. With the float X you can reduce the 52.5 down to 50mm by the spacers mentioned in post #17


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

BigJZ74 said:


> 52.5 is stroke, 185 is the E2E measurement. 185x50 and 185x52.5 are the same length shock but one has 2.5mm more travel. With the float X you can reduce the 52.5 down to 50mm by the spacers mentioned in post #17


Oh, my bad, I glanced over it and completely misunderstood what the illustration was about - I assumed it was for volume tokens. That's what I get for multi-tasking.

So, it's a bit like a Pike - easily adjustable between travel lengths with some internal swapping. That's *cool*.

Good to know, thanks.

--

Edit: they need to be more informative about that in their materials. I had no idea by looking at the site, and it's a huge selling point.

Hell, I bought a Wren fatbike fork on the strength of knowing I could edge it down a bit to the right A-C to keep my Mukluk warranty.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

They def need to highlight that adjustability!


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Brules said:


> They def need to highlight that adjustability!


I'm not sue whats up with Fox and the Float X. Except for the tuning manual....they don't have any of the other specification/tech docs on their website. but they do for every other product that they carry.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Yeah and it’s not like they just released it. It’s been out for moooonths.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Brules said:


> Yeah and it’s not like they just released it. It’s been out for moooonths.


When was trying to find the measurements of the Float X to see if it would fit my Spur, I emailed Fox support and they said they didn't even have it.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Wow. That’s crazy.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

So how does one do an air can service on this shock if there’s no docs available? Are there seal kits available? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

socalrider77 said:


> So how does one do an air can service on this shock if there’s no docs available? Are there seal kits available?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure they will be eventually at least thats my hope....they are barely available in stores yet, most of what you see are found on OEM bikes...


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Might be a dumb question, but do these shocks have a shim stack that’s tunable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

socalrider77 said:


> Might be a dumb question, but do these shocks have a shim stack that’s tunable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m sure it does, the tune code on mine says the tune is CL+, PRM


----------



## Capy (Oct 22, 2021)

schnee said:


> Oh, my bad, I glanced over it and completely misunderstood what the illustration was about - I assumed it was for volume tokens. That's what I get for multi-tasking.
> 
> So, it's a bit like a Pike - easily adjustable between travel lengths with some internal swapping. That's *cool*.
> 
> ...


No sound but basically the procedure


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

Anymore feedback on this shock and thoughts compared with the DPX2?


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

I haven’t been on mine hardly at all. Got the flu and it’s been kicking my butt for over a week.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ripbird said:


> Anymore feedback on this shock and thoughts compared with the DPX2?


I can't give a direct comparison but have ridden both. My experience with the DPX2 was great but was on long travel bikes (Orbea Rallon, Evil Wreckoning V3, and Trek Rail 7) on a 230x65mm DPX2. When I was 260-300lbs...DPX2 did everything I wanted it to, but when I was heavier and ran it near Max psi the only issue was on slower techy descents the shock sank too much into its travel which caused the bike to buck a bit...because of this I actually rode with it in the middle setting as it the performed like it did when I was lighter. My Float X is on a Transition Spur...which is of course a 120mm bike where the others had 165-170mm of rear travel. On the Spur, the rear end feels a lot more composed than the RS SiDluxe Ultimate did that it replaced. Currently weighing in at my heaviest in years...the Float X is running nowhere near max psi even though geared up at a bodyweight of 340...350 in gear i've settled in at 310psi for 30% sag. On a DPX2 I'd be at or above max psi.


----------



## tyreed70 (Jan 7, 2010)

Anyone know if this will fir the 2021/22 Stumpjumper, I know eye to eye and stroke will work, more concerned about the rebound knob and air valve. 
Both Fox and Spec did not have an answer. 

I have one on order so will report if it does fit.


----------



## MTB_Underdog (Jul 8, 2020)

tyreed70 said:


> Anyone know if this will fir the 2021/22 Stumpjumper, I know eye to eye and stroke will work, more concerned about the rebound knob and air valve.
> Both Fox and Spec did not have an answer.
> 
> I have one on order so will report if it does fit.


Weird, i emailed Ohlins and Fox about a shock for my Stumpy. Ohlins didn't respond, Fox sent me the following reply:

"Our new float X sounds like it would be up to the task. There are a couple of different sized shocks for the 2021 stumpjumper the 190 X 45 and the 210 X 50 as well as 210 X 55. Your local shop can help you determine the size and place the order for the shock."


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I just bought a take-off one of these to try out on my Commencal Meta TR, we'll see how it works out for me. I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## tyreed70 (Jan 7, 2010)

MTB_Underdog said:


> Weird, i emailed Ohlins and Fox about a shock for my Stumpy. Ohlins didn't respond, Fox sent me the following reply:
> 
> "Our new float X sounds like it would be up to the task. There are a couple of different sized shocks for the 2021 stumpjumper the 190 X 45 and the 210 X 50 as well as 210 X 55. Your local shop can help you determine the size and place the order for the shock."



The person at Fox I spoke to on the the phone said that he only had a list of OEM Fitments, so he did not know if it would work and sent me the measurements. I will just wait on mine and give it a try when it arrives.


----------



## chafingdish (Aug 2, 2017)

My local shop is a specialized dealer and got in a few float x’s for all the stumpy riders in town who might want to upgrade. I’m assuming there’s no fit issue. I’m strongly consi the upgrade.
Regarding the ”different sized shocks for the Stumpjumper“ as quoted by Fox, are they saying all three of those sizes would fit? Or am I misunderstanding? I’m curious because it appears the 190x45, which is the stock SJ size, is only available in factory, while I think you can get the performance elite in the other sizes.


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

Brules said:


> Anyone get any ride time yet on their Float X?


I’ve got a Float X on a Ripmo V2. I am not running a volume spacer as yet. I weigh 250-255 with gear and had to pressure the shock to 260 to get a little under 30% sag. I’m close to the recommended rebound settings as well. I ride mostly in the Fruita/GJ area and don’t shy away from drops and small jumps but also am not out looking to break anything… the bike or me. Mostly riding chunky and steep trails.
The Float X was recommended by a suspension guru and so far so good. Performs really well pedaling and climbing, lockout works good but isn’t rock solid like I’ve seen others post. The progression is really dialed, don’t feel it bottom ever but I am using almost all of the travel in the bigger (modest) drops I’ve ridden so I really have no plan to add volume spacers.
The frame came with a Float X2 that I had to run at max pressure and from what I’m told, they won’t last long at all that way. The Float X is 90 lbs below max right now and working great. I also have a JadeX coil with a 650lb spring that I have used, which is an awesome shock but not exactly pedal-friendly.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

I threw one on my Mojo 4, but only have 2 rides on it so far. It's WAY better than the RS Super Deluxe that it replaced. Feels pretty buttery and for an out of the box shock without a tune, it's pretty good. Truth be told, it's the first Fox suspension product I've bought in the last decade that I actually like. Plan on throwing one on my bigger travel 29er. 

I was kinda surprised about one thing. From what I'd read in other posts and in articles, I assumed I would be able to run it at a lower psi, but I'm basically running it at the same psi as the RS and CC shocks I also own. So, I'm guessing the mention of lower psi is only in reference to other Fox shocks. Not other brands.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

Guess I'll also mention that I'm not using any spacers and have no intention to add any. Also don't feel any bottom out, but I'm definitely using all of the travel. I don't ever use the lockout on my bikes, so can't comment on that. And running at body weight to get around 30% sag.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

masonmoa said:


> Guess I'll also mention that I'm not using any spacers and have no intention to add any. Also don't feel any bottom out, but I'm definitely using all of the travel. I don't ever use the lockout on my bikes, so can't comment on that. And running at body weight to get around 30% sag.


I'm definitely liking the performance of the Float X on my Spur. I'm thinking of hitting up China Camp tomorrow. Finally got my build finished....new wheels and tires installed this week so I need to get in a shakedown run. I've only had it on a local xc loop and wanna try it out on something with a bit more tech, maybe even a little bit of the backside.


----------



## mikesabino (May 20, 2021)

I just ordered this to replace the stock X2 that came with the megatower. From what everyone's saying here, this should work well with my 275lb kitted frame. X2 will go into storage until I maybe get below 240lbs (wishful thinking I know).


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

mikesabino said:


> I just ordered this to replace the stock X2 that came with the megatower. From what everyone's saying here, this should work well with my 275lb kitted frame. X2 will go into storage until I maybe get below 240lbs (wishful thinking I know).


Sell it and use the proceeds to custom tune the float x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

socalrider77 said:


> Sell it and use the proceeds to custom tune the float x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any tuners out there doing this yet? 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Well I tried out the Float X and here is my take. This was all on a '19 Commencal Meta TR, and I've also tried a DPX2 as well as a X2. I was able to run 20psi less in the Float X compared to the DPX2 (305 vs 325) to hit 30% sag. The Float X has good small bump compliance, remains high in its travel, and has good rebound and compression control. I still have to do some fine tuning on the Float X, but the bike felt more active and playful without feeling too harsh or bouncy. For me and my bike, the Float X feels better than the X2 which I have to run at almost max psi to get the same sag. 
Despite the positive results, I don't think the Float X is quite the gamechanger that other have hoped it would be. I was hoping for air pressure settings near my body weight (250 without gear) or maybe like 10% above. Based on my empirical evidence, for a clyde the most important factor to be considered in choosing a full suspension bike is the leverage ratio curve of the suspension no matter what shock you plan on using.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

matadorCE said:


> Well I tried out the Float X and here is my take. This was all on a '19 Commencal Meta TR, and I've also tried a DPX2 as well as a X2. I was able to run 20psi less in the Float X compared to the DPX2 (305 vs 325) to hit 30% sag. The Float X has good small bump compliance, remains high in its travel, and has good rebound and compression control. I still have to do some fine tuning on the Float X, but the bike felt more active and playful without feeling too harsh or bouncy. For me and my bike, the Float X feels better than the X2 which I have to run at almost max psi to get the same sag.
> Despite the positive results, I don't think the Float X is quite the gamechanger that other have hoped it would be. I was hoping for air pressure settings near my body weight (250 without gear) or maybe like 10% above. Based on my empirical evidence, for a clyde the most important factor to be considered in choosing a full suspension bike is the leverage ratio curve of the suspension no matter what shock you plan on using.


That's some excellent input, thanks for that.
Any more parsing or direct comparison to the X2? If you run max psi in the X2 what's the drawback, can't tune in enough rebound?

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

WHALENARD said:


> That's some excellent input, thanks for that.
> Any more parsing or direct comparison to the X2? If you run max psi in the X2 what's the drawback, can't tune in enough rebound?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


I was running the X2 at 295-296 psi and purposefully staying away from running the shock all locked up on rebound and compression. I have to say the new style rebound adjuster on the X2 sucks. It's hard to turn on the bike and the engagements are kind of vague; I'd much rather prefer the previous model's adjusters. I only have one ride on the Float X compared to about 6 rides on the X2 on the same bike, but overall the X2 makes the bike feel more planted while the X makes the bike feel playful. You don't want to run shocks at max psi since you have to close all the adjusters plus apparently it shortens the service intervals of the shock significantly from what people that really know suspension around here have said.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

matadorCE said:


> Well I tried out the Float X and here is my take. This was all on a '19 Commencal Meta TR, and I've also tried a DPX2 as well as a X2. I was able to run 20psi less in the Float X compared to the DPX2 (305 vs 325) to hit 30% sag. The Float X has good small bump compliance, remains high in its travel, and has good rebound and compression control. I still have to do some fine tuning on the Float X, but the bike felt more active and playful without feeling too harsh or bouncy. For me and my bike, the Float X feels better than the X2 which I have to run at almost max psi to get the same sag.
> Despite the positive results, I don't think the Float X is quite the gamechanger that other have hoped it would be. I was hoping for air pressure settings near my body weight (250 without gear) or maybe like 10% above. Based on my empirical evidence, for a clyde the most important factor to be considered in choosing a full suspension bike is the leverage ratio curve of the suspension no matter what shock you plan on using.


That pretty much sums up my perspective, too. I just didn't want to be the first to say it. 

Like you, I'd hoped to be able to run body weight or less psi, but that isn't possible to achieve appropriate sag. 

It's still a pretty damn good shock though. I'll post more of my thoughts once I build up and get to ride the frame I have coming tomorrow. Looks like rain for the next 10 days here though, so tbd on when I actually get to pedal again...


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

matadorCE said:


> Well I tried out the Float X and here is my take. This was all on a '19 Commencal Meta TR, and I've also tried a DPX2 as well as a X2. I was able to run 20psi less in the Float X compared to the DPX2 (305 vs 325) to hit 30% sag. The Float X has good small bump compliance, remains high in its travel, and has good rebound and compression control. I still have to do some fine tuning on the Float X, but the bike felt more active and playful without feeling too harsh or bouncy. For me and my bike, the Float X feels better than the X2 which I have to run at almost max psi to get the same sag.
> Despite the positive results, I don't think the Float X is quite the gamechanger that other have hoped it would be. I was hoping for air pressure settings near my body weight (250 without gear) or maybe like 10% above. Based on my empirical evidence, for a clyde the most important factor to be considered in choosing a full suspension bike is the leverage ratio curve of the suspension no matter what shock you plan on using.


Of course it's leverage ratio..thats always the starting point. Float X isn't Magic that can turn a high leverage frame into a clyde worthy beast but it could turn a bike that's Clyde worthy into something that a Superclyde might be able to ride....this shock does bring marginal frames which wouldn't normally work into the mix for super clydes . Just look at the 2022 Yeti SB130. 2021's with the DPX2's maxed out at bodyweight 285 w/ max pressure. At 250, your just fine on an older Yeti SB130....Super Clydes not so much. Now with the Float X, thats changed. The 2022's with the Float X max out at 340lbs of bodyweight w/ max pressure. This thread was more about Super Clydes 290lbs+ pushing the edge of pressures on shocks. If your 250 and near max pressure, the frame definitely has a lev ratio too high for a big Super Clyde but could help a 285-300lb SC to get into range. The Float X might bring an SB 130 into my stable... Also keep in mind an new takeoff Float X may not have the same tune as the aftermarket version....may be a lighter tune depending on what the OEM spec was.


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

FWIW, I was told by the suspension tech (who is with a well known suspension tuning co) that the Float X2 won't hold up to max pressure and heavy rider and will give you frequent problems. He recommended the Float X, and they sell about everything.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

BigJZ74 said:


> Of course it's leverage ratio..thats always the starting point. Float X isn't Magic that can turn a high leverage frame into a clyde worthy beast but it could turn a bike that's Clyde worthy into something that a Superclyde might be able to ride....this shock does bring marginal frames which wouldn't normally work into the mix for super clydes . Just look at the 2022 Yeti SB130. 2021's with the DPX2's maxed out at bodyweight 285 w/ max pressure. At 250, your just fine on an older Yeti SB130....Super Clydes not so much. Now with the Float X, thats changed. The 2022's with the Float X max out at 340lbs of bodyweight w/ max pressure. This thread was more about Super Clydes 290lbs+ pushing the edge of pressures on shocks. If your 250 and near max pressure, the frame definitely has a lev ratio too high for a big Super Clyde but could help a 285-300lb SC to get into range. The Float X might bring an SB 130 into my stable... Also keep in mind an new takeoff Float X may not have the same tune as the aftermarket version....may be a lighter tune depending on what the OEM spec was.


That's exactly how I look at the Float X after buying and riding one. And I've found the same to be true of the RS Super Deluxe and CC air shocks I have. As in, they both allow me to ride a bike that is at the limit for working at my weight. 

I still think the Float X is a decent shock, even with its lack of fine tuning. I don't regret buying it and it's definitely made my Mojo more fun and plush. I mean, I'm about to throw another one on a frame that's arriving today and for me to buy and ride two Fox shocks hasn't happened since like 2013.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

What tuning company and can they tune the float x?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

masonmoa said:


> That's exactly how I look at the Float X after buying and riding one. And I've found the same to be true of the RS Super Deluxe and CC air shocks I have. As in, they both allow me to ride a bike that is at the limit for working at my weight.
> 
> I still think the Float X is a decent shock, even with its lack of fine tuning. I don't regret buying it and it's definitely made my Mojo more fun and plush. I mean, I'm about to throw another one on a frame that's arriving today and for me to buy and ride two Fox shocks hasn't happened since like 2013.


I've narrowed my two shock choices down to a Float X or a new CC Kitsuma air. I tag you in this cuz you mentioned CC air shocks, anything to parse out between the Float x and the CC air shocks you've run?

I'm usually right around 235lbs at my fighting weight but I can come into the season 20- 25 pounds heavier than that. Even at that I'm usually hovering around max PSI pressure and sometimes exceeding it, though I've had no issues doing so. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

Brules said:


> What tuning company and can they tune the float x?


traillabs.com Call em and see.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Pipeliner said:


> traillabs.com Call em and see.


Just ordered a Float X from them. They can tune it, but do not have the parts (shims?) in stock. I highly recommend them. 

Also spoke with Fox and gave them the tune code. They encouraged me to try the shock as currently tuned which is just on the light side of medium and to play with the spacers. They can tune it but didn’t seem gung-ho to do so. Also, speaking with the manufacturer of your bike can give you answers or point you in the right direction. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## benno_r (Apr 7, 2021)

I have been keen to upgrade my Prime v3 with a new float X (280lb rider here), but seems to be out of stock until Nov 2022 in Australia, and hard to find anywhere else. Is there any other shock around that uses lower pressures like the float X?


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Pipeliner said:


> traillabs.com Call em and see.


That's the shop I ordered my Float X that I put on my Spur.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

benno_r said:


> I have been keen to upgrade my Prime v3 with a new float X (280lb rider here), but seems to be out of stock until Nov 2022 in Australia, and hard to find anywhere else. Is there any other shock around that uses lower pressures like the float X?


I think it’ll be dependent on your frame, but I’m about 240lbs and I only have to put 250psi in my Superdeluxe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael.sabino81 (Dec 2, 2021)

I just got the 2022 float X installed on the megatower. And I'm at around 310ish psi on in and I think I'm still not getting 30% sag, Its effin hard to measure sag with this shock in the megatower. I used to run the X2 at max pressure and I'm at about 40% with that. I'm 265ish with out kit. Should I just keep pumping up the pressure? I was thinking at 300psi I should hit around 30% sag with the X since I was at 35-40% on the X2 at same pressures. 

Also when you pump in more air, do you dial in the adjustments full open everytime?

Thanks


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

michael.sabino81 said:


> I just got the 2022 float X installed on the megatower. And I'm at around 310ish psi on in and I think I'm still not getting 30% sag, Its effin hard to measure sag with this shock in the megatower. I used to run the X2 at max pressure and I'm at about 40% with that. I'm 265ish with out kit. Should I just keep pumping up the pressure? I was thinking at 300psi I should hit around 30% sag with the X since I was at 35-40% on the X2 at same pressures.
> 
> Also when you pump in more air, do you dial in the adjustments full open everytime?
> 
> Thanks


Looking at the setup on the website, Megatower w/ an X2 runs at 300psi for a 220lb rider.... 80psi over body weight means that frame has a really high initial leverage ratio. I saw the graph that says it's close to 3.3 and the starting avg. is 2.78 which is pretty high for clydes. Typically with raitos that high the pressure gap increases as bodyweight goes up too. If ur 265 w/o kit 270-280 with kit I'd start 50lbs over kitted weight. I'd keep going up in psi, get sag right. Even if it's 330psi it'll be better than 40% w/ an X2.


----------



## michael.sabino81 (Dec 2, 2021)

BigJZ74 said:


> Looking at the setup on the website, Megatower w/ an X2 runs at 300psi for a 220lb rider.... 80psi over body weight means that frame has a really high initial leverage ratio. I saw the graph that says it's close to 3.3 and the starting avg. is 2.78 which is pretty high for clydes. Typically with raitos that high the pressure gap increases as bodyweight goes up too. If ur 265 w/o kit 270-280 with kit I'd start 50lbs over kitted weight. I'd keep going up in psi, get sag right. Even if it's 330psi it'll be better than 40% w/ an X2.



Thank you very much for this, I dont really understand all these leverage ratio thing yet. I'll keep on upping the pressure till I get 30-33% sag then. Thanks again!


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

michael.sabino81 said:


> Thank you very much for this, I dont really understand all these leverage ratio thing yet. I'll keep on upping the pressure till I get 30-33% sag then. Thanks again!


I think I saw it somewhere on here, but you can use putty or playdoh and sandwich it on top of the shock/sag o-ring and then measure the playdoh, might make it easier to measure sag as you’re setting up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesabino (May 20, 2021)

socalrider77 said:


> I think I saw it somewhere on here, but you can use putty or playdoh and sandwich it on top of the shock/sag o-ring and then measure the playdoh, might make it easier to measure sag as you’re setting up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you, I got it, I cut a strip at 30% of sag and measured against that from the side. Managed to get 30%ish at around 330psi


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

...


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

^beat me to it



WHALENARD said:


> On tight area frames like my evil I cut a piece of hi-vis plastic or something like the branding plastic that comes with a maxxis tire to the proper sag length. Then it's easy just to fish it in there hold and check the o-ring, an easy way to measure for sag on tight clearance frames.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk




Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfaws (Dec 17, 2021)

BigJZ74 said:


> Just received my Float X for my new Transition Spur. To get 30% sag I have pressure set to almost 50lbs below body weight. Runs at such lower pressures than other shocks, it kinda reminds me the pressures I ran on my Marzocchi Roco Air TST that I ran on my Trek Scratch Air a long time ago. Now I just have to see if it performs.
> 
> View attachment 1952375
> 
> ...


What size is your bike? Large? Does the external reservoir clear the frame on bottom out? Have you tried emptying all the air out of the canister and fully compressing the shock to see if it hits the frame? If not, would you? I want to do this exact thing but don't want to buy a Spur just for it not to work.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Gfaws said:


> What size is your bike? Large? Does the external reservoir clear the frame on bottom out? Have you tried emptying all the air out of the canister and fully compressing the shock to see if it hits the frame? If not, would you? I want to do this exact thing but don't want to buy a Spur just for it not to work.


Of course I test fit the Shock. It's a Large Frame, & it fits with ease. 340lbs stood on the pedals and jumped with no air...no contact and I run the shock nowhere near max pressure. I'm also running it with a 19' Fox 36 @ 140mm which has an Axle to crown that's only 3mm taller than the 2022 Fox 34 Grip2 130mm that it replaced.


----------



## Gfaws (Dec 17, 2021)

BigJZ74 said:


> Of course I test fit the Shock. It's a Large Frame, & it fits with ease. 340lbs stood on the pedals and jumped with no air...no contact and I run the shock nowhere near max pressure. I'm also running it with a 19' Fox 36 @ 140mm which has an Axle to crown that's only 3mm taller than the 2022 Fox 34 Grip2 130mm that it replaced.
> View attachment 1961930
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961934


Thanks for the info! You just made my year. I've been wanting this bike since it came out but wanted to definitely get more out of the suspension somehow. I'll be doing the float x and having a ball. Now I gotta find a spur somewhere.


----------



## Gfaws (Dec 17, 2021)

BigJZ74 said:


> Of course I test fit the Shock. It's a Large Frame, & it fits with ease. 340lbs stood on the pedals and jumped with no air...no contact and I run the shock nowhere near max pressure. I'm also running it with a 19' Fox 36 @ 140mm which has an Axle to crown that's only 3mm taller than the 2022 Fox 34 Grip2 130mm that it replaced.
> View attachment 1961930
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961934


One more question. Did you do anything to shorten the stroke of the shock? Or is that the full stroke to bottom out?


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Gfaws said:


> One more question. Did you do anything to shorten the stroke of the shock? Or is that the full stroke to bottom out?


Standard Float X 190x45mm


----------



## Gfaws (Dec 17, 2021)

BigJZ74 said:


> Standard Float X 190x45mm


Right on. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

BigJZ74 said:


> Standard Float X 190x45mm


Nice! There's nothing better then to have someone who already has the problem solved answer your questions... Good trail Karma!! 


AND... on that note. Did anyone mount a Float X on a 21 Stumpy flex stay frame to check clearance...?

AND, if you did how's the ride? The regular shock has that regressive rebound that was designed to work with the flex stays. So wondering how a stock float X will do?

Thanks!


----------



## aarongrace74 (12 mo ago)

Anyone running a Float X on an Epic Evo. I have a pipe dream of making an XC bike work for me at 270 lbs


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

aarongrace74 said:


> Anyone running a Float X on an Epic Evo. I have a pipe dream of making an XC bike work for me at 270 lbs


On Specialized suspension calculator, a 250lb rider runs 283psi.. 270 probably in the 310-315psi range. Float X will definitely be in range


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Great timing on this shock. My buddy recommended it to me as well. I'm about to sell my dirt bike to my bro in law and plan to upgrade the suspension on my bike.


----------



## Cygrace724 (Jan 8, 2021)

If anyone has a lead on a 190x45 Float X please let me know. Sold out for months trying to get one a bike to get it to work for my weight


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Cygrace724 said:


> If anyone has a lead on a 190x45 Float X please let me know. Sold out for months trying to get one a bike to get it to work for my weight


Call Jenson USA...they show them backordered for a 3/15 arrival date. Call to find out if there are no delays. Tough to get, probably gonna have to preorder to get it...the sell out as soon as the show in stock again....


----------



## Alpione (Aug 21, 2018)

Good into in this thread. I'm 6'3", 230lbs or so and demoed a Yeti SB130 with the DPX2 this weekend. I hadn't ridden on those yet and was surprised that I was nearly at 300psi, as compared to my current Trek EX8 (Perf Float) where I'm much closer to body weight. Then I was checking out Ripmos with the X2 and their setup charts were showing that my weight couldn't get lower than 30% sag or so. Float X seems like a good option for my upcoming bike where I won't have to be maxed out on pressure.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

It really is a great shock if you can’t run a coil.

My next bike will definitely be coil compatible!


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Alpione said:


> Good into in this thread. I'm 6'3", 230lbs or so and demoed a Yeti SB130 with the DPX2 this weekend. I hadn't ridden on those yet and was surprised that I was nearly at 300psi, as compared to my current Trek EX8 (Perf Float) where I'm much closer to body weight. Then I was checking out Ripmos with the X2 and their setup charts were showing that my weight couldn't get lower than 30% sag or so. Float X seems like a good option for my upcoming bike where I won't have to be maxed out on pressure.


Alot the new Yeti’s use the Float X. You can see the pressure difference on the 2022 SB130’s vs the older ones with the Dpx2. Major pressure differences


----------



## Alpione (Aug 21, 2018)

BigJZ74 said:


> Alot the new Yeti’s use the Float X. You can see the pressure difference on the 2022 SB130’s vs the older ones with the Dpx2. Major pressure differences


Yep. I did that very comparison on the website. The shop down the street called yesterday to say they have a 2022 SB130 in the exact spec I want including the Float X, so I’m considering it…


----------



## Diddly One (9 mo ago)

tyreed70 said:


> Anyone know if this will fir the 2021/22 Stumpjumper, I know eye to eye and stroke will work, more concerned about the rebound knob and air valve.
> Both Fox and Spec did not have an answer.
> 
> I have one on order so will report if it does fit.



Did you end up fitting the Float X to a carbon 2021/2022 Stumpjumper (not EVO)?

If so, what are you thoughts?


----------



## ttengineer (Jun 7, 2012)

BigJZ74 said:


> Looking at the setup on the website, Megatower w/ an X2 runs at 300psi for a 220lb rider.... 80psi over body weight means that frame has a really high initial leverage ratio. I saw the graph that says it's close to 3.3 and the starting avg. is 2.78 which is pretty high for clydes. Typically with raitos that high the pressure gap increases as bodyweight goes up too. If ur 265 w/o kit 270-280 with kit I'd start 50lbs over kitted weight. I'd keep going up in psi, get sag right. Even if it's 330psi it'll be better than 40% w/ an X2.


We need to be vocal with brands that high leverage ratios make it nearly impossible to fit riders over 230lbs. 

Especially to brands that make larger XL frames and XXL frames. 

Clothing brands are getting bad too. 

Hell I ordered 2 XXL shirts form Backcountry and they fit like larges. Fit my buddy who is 200lbs perfectly but me at 230, it was comical how tight they were. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theDogger2 (11 mo ago)

ttengineer said:


> We need to be vocal with brands that high leverage ratios make it nearly impossible to fit riders over 230lbs.
> 
> Especially to brands that make larger XL frames and XXL frames.
> 
> ...


Agreed....How can some one who is not tall and vertically challenged or of larger frame design something and say it works? Do any of the companies really put any TRUE R&D into the larger designs with riders that are over 6'3" and/or larger framed?

I user to race MX and recently gave it up as the MX bikes are shrinking, getting smaller and fit midgets now. If you are not under 5'9" then the bikes are tight with out any real major changes and big bucks. The stand taller seat, drop pegs, taller stem and bars no longer work....grrrrrr also had to learn how to re-valve my own suspension as the companies could never give me what I wanted...they always were marshmallows

















To me majority of the companies just add a few inches to current builds.....I think that one of the Biggest issue is that is you look at majority of XL-XXL frame the chain stay dims new change...WHY?
Was excited when taking with Teresa at Ventana I sent this pic and asked if they could still build the El Capitan X5 and make changes to the chain stay.... Excited that they are willing to even entertained looking at making the changes










I think that we should start a movement like this CraZy WOKE **** thats going on now and start demanding that if you are not VERTICALLY CHALLENGED and larger framed than the little munchkins that business start providing:
1- Higher Door ways
2- Equipment that is scaled to our size ( Not VERTICALLY CHALLENGED or LARGER FRAMED)
3- Airlines kick out anyone under 6'3" from the exit rows with their feet dangling or provide ComfortPlus+ or Business Class seats at eco prices to give normal leg room
4- Tables and counter tops raised 4"
5- Cloths that actually fit taller people over 6'3" and more girth and done look like they cleaned out grandpa's closet
5- Seats that actually hit you in the back of the legs not the bottom of the glutes
6- and this list could go on...but we remain quiet and DEAL with it the best we can!

and if they laugh and deny then we play the same cards they do...your a racists, your a woman hater, your a misogynist narcissist...etc ( oh sorry we dont fit your ideology )

just a thought!


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

ttengineer said:


> We need to be vocal with brands that high leverage ratios make it nearly impossible to fit riders over 230lbs.
> 
> Especially to brands that make larger XL frames and XXL frames.
> 
> ...


I’ve been vocal about that since I joined this forum and started threads about Clyde’s on full sus more than a decade ago. I never buy MTB tops as MTB sizing is 2-3 sizes smaller that normal clothing brand sizing. You’ll even find 4x that fit like Xl


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

ttengineer said:


> We need to be vocal with brands that high leverage ratios make it nearly impossible to fit riders over 230lbs.
> 
> Especially to brands that make larger XL frames and XXL frames.
> 
> ...


I don't think the brands care based on sales since unfortunately clydes are the minority. Just look at crowd pictures from things like Sea Otter, Outer Bike, or even your local mtb club gathering and see what the typical body type is. Don't get me started on mtb clothing since yeah once over 200 lbs it seems you're just expected to wear some potato sacks sewn together.


----------



## theDogger2 (11 mo ago)

> I don't think the brands care based on sales since unfortunately clydes are the minority. Just look at crowd pictures from things like Sea Otter, Outer Bike, or even your local mtb club gathering and see what the typical body type is.


My point exactly...look how the they are destroying the kids & society with woke'ism.....they are minorities but.....so why not use their tactics against them???

I totally agree in clothing...being an ex-pro athlete it makes me sick that companies like Under Armor claim to have a tall line. Tall clothing sizing start at 6'4" and up not 6'4" and under.
I just sent back a huge order due to fitment issues.....I can tell you this that what they sell to the public is not the same gear I got when I was playing!

and as suggested earlier about MX...the clothing companies have all now employed soy boys with man buns and they are making euro sizing with tight jean fitment?? WTF??

Want to get started let talk about Glove sizing for larger hands....why do all larger glove sizes have a thumb and finger lengths of a small? All they do is increase the width of the glove ??? Really?


----------



## ttengineer (Jun 7, 2012)

My xxl Troy Lee gloves fit very well and I’ve been able to palm an NBA ball since High School. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theDogger2 (11 mo ago)

> My xxl Troy Lee gloves fit very well and I’ve been able to palm an NBA ball since High School.


Thats funny because TLD use to be my go to for MX gear. I will say that on the MX side their SE and AIR gloves kinda run true to size. But since 2019 their MX gear got smaller, shorter and tighter! My problem was I always have to by 3-4 sizes bigger in the waist to get more length . My Levi's 550 are 38x38 but riding pants are 42 waist and waist is huge but the thigs are tight and short by about 4" GRRRR!


----------

